# Suche einen Werber



## ralfi82 (30. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

 

ich habe gerade mit WOW gestartet. und möchte meinen Starter Account nun "aufwerten".

Ich habe mitbekommen, dass man schneller leveln kann mit einem Freund an der Seite.

 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Bock hätte ab und an mit mir zu zocken, mir vllt. WOW etwas näher bringt und mich net auslacht wenn ich Noob faile.

 

Ich habe mir einen Char auf Thrall-EU erstellt. Heiler Druide  Der ist nunmehr auf lvl. 20 und damit am Max. der Starter Version.

 

Hat jemand Lust mir zu helfen? - Mich zu werben? - Freu mich auf eure Anfragen 

 

Ps. 

Kurz zu mir:

Ich bin M, 33, vollzeit beruftätig. 

Lieb und nett, aber kein Vollzeit Gamer 

 

Gruss

Ralf


----------



## Blako93 (31. Januar 2016)

Hey,

Dennis Ralf mein Name ;-D
22Jahre alt berufstätig Familienvater....
Somit meist MO/MI und am WE ab 20Uhr online

Würde dich gerne werben :-)
Habe WoW Erfahrung ja, aber kein vollprofi...
Suche wen nettes zum erkunden der World lf Warcraft ;-D

Habe bereits 2 lvl 100 Chars und laar auf 55-70
Aber wollt neue Chars anfangen, da ich seit gestern auch mit WoW wieder angefangen habe....

Kann dir auch ingame dann Taschen und die Reitkünste usw bezahlen damit du fix reiten kannst :-)

Melde dich entweder hier oder ingame
BattleTag: Blako#2150
Einfach freundschaftsanfrage ingame schicken....
Bin morgen abend wieder in WoW online, da ich heute nen Eishockeyspiel habe....

Aber hier denke ich heute noch (Smartphone halt)

Gruß
Dennis

Ps.: habe auch teamspeak und skype somit wenn du nen Headset hast können wa auch quatschen


----------



## tmork (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich bin ein WoW-Veteran, der nach einiger inaktivität nun wieder anfangen will,

kann dir also in fast allen wow-fragen aushelfen 

 

Ich würde gerne auf Blackhand ein paar charaktere hochspielen,

einem der größten deutschen Hordeserver -  das bedeutet, dass auch eigentlich immer etwas los ist.

Wenn du auf Thrall spielen möchtest, ist das auch kein problem, da Freunde Werben auch Realmübergreifend funktioniert.

Bloß level schenken kannst du mir dann auf Thrall nicht, aber das ist egal.

Ansonsten dauert level 1-20 mit RaF höchstens eine Stunde, eher weniger sogar.

Ich habe genug gold, um dir die kleineren ausgaben zu bezahlen, wie taschen und reiten.

Zumindest für einen charakter auch das schnelle fliegen.

Ich bin 22, Student mit Nebenjob und bin in der Regel abends online,

 

Schick mir doch einfach ne Anfrage an Toastbrot#2181 und dann können wir reden 

Teamspeak Server und Skype ist beides vorhanden

 

Liebe Grüße,

Tim


----------

